
3 Reasons Why Wanna-Be Entrepreneurs Never Start Their Own Businesses - mattjaynes
http://blog.yeabiz.com/2007/05/02/3-reasons-why-wanna-be-entrepreneurs-never-start-their-own-businesses/
======
willarson
This article makes a point about not needing a great idea to start your
startup upon. This is a point that PG also makes a lot, but it still seems
really important to me. I tend to think that the lower the barrier to entry,
the more interesting of an idea you need to be successful. Maybe the key is in
specialization.

